# Topics > Robotics > Automated guided vehicle >  X-MOTION line of autopilot systems, RoboCV, Moscow, Russia

## Airicist

Manufacturer - RoboCV

----------


## Airicist

Published on Nov 25, 2013

----------


## Airicist

RoboCV in RT Technology Update show 

Published on Jan 27, 2014

----------


## Airicist

RoboCV X-MOTION. STILL CX-T automation. 

Published on Jul 23, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Automatic loading of tractor 

Published on Jul 23, 2014




> No stuff require for trolley hitch.

----------


## Airicist

Warehouse machine with the autopilot RoboCV X MOTION

Складские машины с автопилотом RoboCV X MOTION 

Published on Jan 23, 2015

----------


## Airicist

RoboCV X-MOTION PT (automated low-lift pallet truck)

Published on Oct 11, 2015

----------

